# Do you recommend driving on New Years Eve?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Have you tried? Do you make more money due to surge and tons of business? how are the passengers? I am pondering about whether or not I should go for it.


----------



## ThatUberChick (Dec 22, 2016)

Are you in LA? It's gonna be drunk peeps GALORE after the ball drops


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

ThatUberChick said:


> Are you in LA? It's gonna be drunk peeps GALORE after the ball drops


I'm in Frisco hunny


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes. But do pick your spot strategically and don't take every fare with surge if it's not as high as the rest of the area around you.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Pay no attention to the Uber Ai robot behind the curtain...........another pointless question


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

NYE sucks!!! Been driving for 16 years and never made less than $600. I just can't see myself going out on the 31st to first drive all the Ohio State/Clemson fans then drive the 4 million people in the Phoenix metro area just to make $1500. I think I'll stay home and watch Dick Clark's Rockin New Year's Eve. Oh I forgot, he's dead. I guess I'll just read "War and Peace".


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I think I'll stay home and watch &%[email protected]!* Clark's Rockin New Year's Eve. Oh I forgot, he's dead. I guess I'll just read "War and Peace".


Richard Clark's Rockin New Year's Eve? Just doesn't have the same fresh beginning, new start holiday spirt.


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

**** that. Spend time with family and friends. Working days like that is for the birds.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> NYE sucks!!! Been driving for 16 years and never made less than $600. I just can't see myself going out on the 31st to first drive all the Ohio State/Clemson fans then drive the 4 million people in the Phoenix metro area just to make $1500. I think I'll stay home and watch &%[email protected]!* Clark's Rockin New Year's Eve. Oh I forgot, he's dead. I guess I'll just read "War and Peace".


U didn't make that much did u?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

South Beach. Justin Bieber is at the Fontainebleau; should be some good fights.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I'll be curious to see what Uber does about surge this year. Last year there were complaints from riders in many cities about exorbitant surge pricing. On NYE after midnight you should easily be able to pick up some 5+ surges.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Nah... don't drive it will be slow


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I'll be curious to see what Uber does about surge this year. Last year there were complaints from riders in many cities about exorbitant surge pricing. On NYE after midnight you should easily be able to pick up some 5+ surges.


With all the new drivers and the localized and much shorter surge times it will be a challenge , doable but a challenge to catch good surges


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Start earlier then around 6 call it a day and go out and enjoy life with friends.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Start earlier then around 6 call it a day and go out and enjoy life with friends.


Some of us don't have any friends.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> U didn't make that much did u?


Every year. I'm SUV though. It's sort of unfair with my location. With 2 college bowls in our town over New Years and the best weather in the nation we have an abundance of opportunity to make great money.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Start earlier then around 6 call it a day and go out and enjoy life with friends.


Heck no I'm on that hustle game I'll be out until 4AM.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Some of us don't have any friends.


I'll be your friend  Maybe all the uber drivers should just have their own NYE party and say "EF IT" it's out time to let loose.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

So I'm getting a lot of mixed opinions. What is a good number to aim for on nye?


----------



## Pointguard (Dec 25, 2016)

ThatUberChick said:


> Are you in LA? It's gonna be drunk peeps GALORE after the ball drops


Yeah that's part of the fun. As long as they are innocent. I gotta remember to bring barf bags. Lol


----------



## ThatUberChick (Dec 22, 2016)

I worked a couple of hours tonight and got $20 in tips from 3 diff people lol All armenian pax tip on Xmas Eve I guess.


----------



## Pointguard (Dec 25, 2016)

ThatUberChick said:


> I worked a couple of hours tonight and got $20 in tips from 3 diff people lol All armenian pax tip on Xmas Eve I guess.


Cool That always a great feeling. Sometimes people surprise you in their tipping.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> the best weather in the nation


Do you really have the best weather in the nation? It never gets over 95°F and never below 55°F here


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm a slave for money, then I'll die


----------



## ThatUberChick (Dec 22, 2016)

Pointguard said:


> Cool That always a great feeling. Sometimes people surprise you in their tipping.


Yeah that being said I still didn't stay on too long lol


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Question: should i drive on the biggest party night of the year?

Answer: whats wrong with you?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> Do you really have the best weather in the nation? It never gets over 95°F and never below 55°F here


I just saw on the news that Hawaii had snow last week. I know the islands have beautiful weather. Last time I was there was in '09. During the winter months Phoenix is usually 70 degrees without a cloud in the sky. We're not called "The Valley of the Sun" for no reason.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I just saw on the news that Hawaii had snow last week. I know the islands have beautiful weather. Last time I was there was in '09. During the winter months Phoenix is usually 70 degrees without a cloud in the sky. We're not called "The Valley of the Sun" for no reason.


Yes, the peaks of 
Mauna Loa, Mauna Kea and Haleakala got snow but very few live up there. While the peaks were getting snow, it was 75° F where I am. I find it funny how many climates a tiny place can have.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Question: should i drive on the biggest party night of the year?
> 
> Answer: whats wrong with you?


What's wrong as an obvious yes? Or obvious no


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

No if you don't like money. Yes if you do.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

No, do not drive for New Years. The more people out driving, the less money drivers will make. Please don't over saturate New Years. Go out and party but remember, call an Uber for all your transportation needs on New Year's!!!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> What's wrong as an obvious yes? Or obvious no


Everyone is out drinking, no one is driving. Everyone is ubering, it u surges and you make money.

The question is like asking "Do you recommend i go outside with a big empty bucket when its raining money?"


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Yes, the peaks of
> Mauna Loa, Mauna Kea and Haleakala got snow but very few live up there. While the peaks were getting snow, it was 75° F where I am. I find it funny how many climates a tiny place can have.


----------



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> What's wrong as an obvious yes? Or obvious no


Is water wet?


----------



## Ultimate Warrior (Dec 22, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I'll be curious to see what Uber does about surge this year. Last year there were complaints from riders in many cities about exorbitant surge pricing. On NYE after midnight you should easily be able to pick up some 5+ surges.


Do you think uber actually does something or its all computerized? I'm just thinking out loud here. The Christmas eve and Christmas day offer in my city was bad. No real carrot to incentivize the driver. And the surges showed a high value but the actual value in the ping was half. I feel this is a way uber makes the drivers suckers. Very frustrating to work for a boss like this. Lucky for me, I'm a part time driver and I don't have to play uber's game. I pity those who drive full time and have to be at uber's mercy.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Ultimate Warrior said:


> Do you think uber actually does something or its all computerized? I'm just thinking out loud here. The Christmas eve and Christmas day offer in my city was bad. No real carrot to incentivize the driver. And the surges showed a high value but the actual value in the ping was half. I feel this is a way uber makes the drivers suckers. Very frustrating to work for a boss like this. Lucky for me, I'm a part time driver and I don't have to play uber's game. I pity those who drive full time and have to be at uber's mercy.


http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/856560/after-ltfrb-warning-grab-uber-put-cap-on-price-surges


----------



## Ultimate Warrior (Dec 22, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/856560/after-ltfrb-warning-grab-uber-put-cap-on-price-surges


Yeah it'd be good if the authorities also put a cap on hotel surges, hairdressing surges, buffet surges and so on. For those services, it's left to market forces. But for uber, sorry no.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Ultimate Warrior said:


> Yeah it'd be good if the authorities also put a cap on hotel surges, hairdressing surges, buffet surges and so on. For those services, it's left to market forces. But for uber, sorry no.


I don't like surge. I would rather drive for a decent rate like old days. On the other hand, if you don't like the rates, use another option. Then again, Uber gets you dependent on them, they corner the market, I guess for that prize they will need regulated accordingly.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

People seem secretive regarding this question.


----------



## scoobydoobydoo (Jan 3, 2016)

Best $ per hour night of the year my friend.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> People seem secretive regarding this question.


Honestly, no one driving for Uber to date has ever driven with the markets being this saturated with drivers on NYE. No one knows whether it will be worth driving for themselves, let alone it being worth someone else driving. The truth is no one can answer your question. All drivers can do is refer to last year.

Last year was great, simply awesome!


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

It's such an unsafe night for driving that no amount of money is worth the risk.


----------



## Ultimate Warrior (Dec 22, 2016)

Just got a text message from uber stating that prices are expected to surge on nye from 7pm-10pm and after midnight. Yeah, prices may surge high but will uber screw drivers by pinging lower surge prices? If so then what's the use? Uber has to get its act together.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> What's wrong as an obvious yes? Or obvious no


Think about it.


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Question: should i drive on the biggest party night of the year?
> 
> Answer: whats wrong with you?


So many things...


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> People seem secretive regarding this question.


Either drive or don't....why do you need to ask about every choice?

I am waiting for your posts about which toothbrush to buy or what time of day to eat each meal.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

TWO2SEVEN said:


> Either drive or don't....why do you need to ask about every choice?
> 
> I am waiting for your posts about which toothbrush to buy or what time of day to eat each meal.


Well one guy said best night of the year and another writes that no amount of money is worth it considering the danger.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Well one guy said best night of the year and another writes that no amount of money is worth it considering the danger.


No two Uber drivers are the same. We all have opinions on just about everything. All I can tell you is to use common sense. It is busiest night of the year for parties. Figure it out and make a determination yourself.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Think about it.[





DRider85 said:


> Well one guy said best night of the year and another writes that no amount of money is worth it considering the danger.


Bottom line...use common sense and decide for yourself. Common sense says that a night full of people drinking means high demands for cabs/uber/lyft. High demand means surges...surges mean more money. This isn't freaking rocket science. Instead of asking a shit ton of inane questions, stop and think for a minute. 95% of the questions you ask are common sense. It has become tiresome. If you are autistic or have aspberger's then I apologize. If not, then stop and think for a moment before you ask these questions.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> No two Uber drivers are the same. We all have opinions on just about everything. All I can tell you is to use common sense. It is busiest night of the year for parties. Figure it out and make a determination yourself.


Lol..almost identical post as I was typing mine.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Bottom line...use common sense and decide for yourself. Common sense says that a night full of people drinking means high demands for cabs/uber/lyft. High demand means surges...surges mean more money. This isn't freaking rocket science. Instead of asking a shit ton of inane questions, stop and think for a minute. 95% of the questions you ask are common sense. It has become tiresome. If you are autistic or have aspberger's then I apologize. If not, then f'n stop and think for a moment before you ask these questions.


I ask a lot of questions. But why are you worked up?


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I ask a lot of questions. But why are you worked up?


I think I ready answered your question. Again...stop and think before asking more questions.

My 6 year old asks less dumb questions then you. Again, if you have aspberger's, I sincerely apologize. (And quite frankly, from reading some of your questions and responses, you very well may)


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I ask a lot of questions. But why are you worked up?


Dude, we are trying to help you, not hold your hand through this process. If you go back through the message threads, I am sure you will see what people made when the clock struck midnight into 2016. 
This forum has a wealth of knowledge and information and I have gone back to threads and read from 2 years back on some of the information provided.

If you don't like or care for the drunk crowd, then don't do NYE.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Dude, we are trying to help you, not hold your hand through this process. If you go back through the message threads, I am sure you will see what people made when the clock struck midnight into 2016.
> This forum has a wealth of knowledge and information and I have gone back to threads and read from 2 years back on some of the information provided.
> 
> If you don't like or care for the drunk crowd, then don't do NYE.


Right. Before I ever posted my first thing on this forum, I read it for days looking up stuff I wanted info on. I didn't want to be "that guy" that asked questions that had been answered 100 times over.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Right. Before I ever posted my first thing on this forum, I read it for days looking up stuff I wanted info on. I didn't want to be "that guy" that asked questions that had been answered 100 times over.


In honesty, when I first came here, I was driving for a good three months, so I had an idea on how this game worked. There were some things I had to learn and I had to discern the people that had something of value and those that were a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> In honesty, when I first came here, I was driving for a good three months, so I had an idea on how this game worked. There were some things I had to learn and I had to discern the people that had something of value and those that were a waste of bandwidth.


Steve didn't you say you are retiring from uber


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Steve didn't you say you are retiring from uber


You make me sound old or something. My first job is changing and my pay is going up $22k a year. That is enough to pull me out of Uber. For laughs and giggles, I may still log on and do a few trips, but I intend to be mostly off the partner platform.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> You make me sound old or something. My first job is changing and my pay is going up $22k a year. That is enough to pull me out of Uber. For laughs and giggles, I may still log on and do a few trips for laughs and giggles, but I intend to be mostly off the partner platform.


I wasn't trying to make you sound old or anything. I just thought I read you saying you are done.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I wasn't trying to make you sound old or anything. I just thought I read you saying you are done.


Done, but not gone. You will discover there are several people here that are former drivers and they do provide some wonderful insights into how Uber works and what to expect.


----------



## Driver 42 (Aug 19, 2014)

_WAS DELETED SINCE 'HARSH' CRITICISM CAN HURT SOMEONE'S FEE-FEES._


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Driver 42 said:


> In case you guys haven't figured it out yet, we have a troll here, and not a very good one.
> 
> You should have hit the IGNORE button for this troll long ago, I know I did.
> 
> [Still looking for my can of Troll-B-Gone]


No im not. I have better things to do than be a bad troll.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Done, but not gone. You will discover there are several people here that are former drivers and they do provide some wonderful insights into how Uber works and what to expect.


So you might do some rides here and there?


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Driver 42 said:


> In case you guys haven't figured it out yet, we have a troll here, and not a very good one.
> 
> You should have hit the IGNORE button for this troll long ago, I know I did.
> 
> [Still looking for my can of Troll-B-Gone]


I disagree. Trolls are at least witty and quick on the draw. Drider is not. I sincerely believe his posts...which makes it sadder.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

He's almost like our version of Sheldon from Big Bang Theory. Doesn't understand sarcasm, very socially awkward, has a child like innocence.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> So you might do some rides here and there?


On rare occasion


----------



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

So while DRider85 was arguing his case, I went and researched how NYE was last year. There were a lot of Los Angeles market posts, so YMMV, tax, title, licenses extra, etc., but the gist of it was people...........Sorry, but I am not your personal AlexaSiriGoogle.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

TotC said:


> So while DRider85 was arguing his case, I went and researched how NYE was last year. There were a lot of Los Angeles market posts, so YMMV, tax, title, licenses extra, etc., but the gist of it was people...........Sorry, but I am not your personal AlexaSiriGoogle.


or...again...just follow the logic train. ie. People drink... when people drink, cabs/uber/lyft are more in demand...when more in demand, surges happen...when surges happen, drivers get paid more.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Have you tried? Do you make more money due to surge and tons of business? how are the passengers? I am pondering about whether or not I should go for it.


From the Taxi side: Great money, most passengers are fun (even the ones getting away from the scene of a felonious assault they just committed) (prepaid with a phat tip!!!) but dangerous. SO many idiots on the road that night.

Roll safe. Watch your 3, 6 , 9, AND 12.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

jp300h said:


> or...again...just follow the logic train. .


Follow the logic train? DRider85 is gonna be asking which train station does the logic train leave from. Or is it a train going to a city called Logic.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> People seem secretive regarding this question.


Or maybe you are just slow...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jp300h said:


> I disagree. Trolls are at least witty and quick on the draw. Drider is not. I sincerely believe his posts...which makes it sadder.


Yeah, I know schmucks like him in real life. He is the reason Uber keeps using misleading recruiting tools. They prey on the gullible and foolish.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Having met DRider85, I'll assert that he is sincere. And he needs to really get it in his head that questions like this are not answerable with yes or no. _should _he drive is up to him. How this year will be is not predictable? So many people were on-boarded this year, and so much hyped up recruiting by Uber. Just look out a window at any busy street in SF, and you see every 4th car on average has an Uber sticker. Maybe they aren't all working, but ping rate has gone down extremely this year. 
He's been on the forum long enough to know how such questions will be answered. And still some made a kind attempt to be honest about the obvious logical points that, duh, it's NYE, so there will be a way heightened demand for rides. And they will be a higher ratio fo drunk shitheads. And if you're not motivated to do something fun, and you'd like to make some money, it probably won't be a waste of time. But any given Thursday, Fri or Sat night used to also be a guaranteed not waste of time, but not so much this year. So, nobody knows. It's one night of the year. Anything you do may end up being a waste of your time, or it might be great, or just ok. If you're hurting for money, you're almost guaranteed to make some if you go work. At least some. But he seems determined to get a yes or no answer, unlike someone just doing attitude research on a forum. If Uber wanted to know if we were going to drive they'd just send an email and ask us to click yes, no, or not sure (oh wait, they did do that).

If he's an Uber moll, he's definitely trying harder than Karen Stein, so give him a break. He did bother to show up for a personal meeting, even though it was hosted by the very goat that attempted to sniff him out (in SF, CA). That takes some character. It was not easy to face a person that I'd been calling The Sega Rodent with glee. But he was there, and I don't think I was the only mocker present, as the sarcastic goat, and the rude Russkie were also there. So, mock his seeming inability to deal with ambiguity, but realize he is almost definitely not an Uber moll.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> Having met DRider85, I'll assert that he is sincere. And he needs to really get it in his head that questions like this are not answerable with yes or no. _should _he drive is up to him. How this year will be is not predictable? So many people were on-boarded this year, and so much hyped up recruiting by Uber. Just look out a window at any busy street in SF, and you see every 4th car on average has an Uber sticker. Maybe they aren't all working, but ping rate has gone down extremely this year.
> He's been on the forum long enough to know how such questions will be answered. And still some made a kind attempt to be honest about the obvious logical points that, duh, it's NYE, so there will be a way heightened demand for rides. And they will be a higher ratio fo drunk shitheads. And if you're not motivated to do something fun, and you'd like to make some money, it probably won't be a waste of time. But any given Thursday, Fri or Sat night used to also be a guaranteed not waste of time, but not so much this year. So, nobody knows. It's one night of the year. Anything you do may end up being a waste of your time, or it might be great, or just ok. If you're hurting for money, you're almost guaranteed to make some if you go work. At least some. But he seems determined to get a yes or no answer, unlike someone just doing attitude research on a forum. If Uber wanted to know if we were going to drive they'd just send an email and ask us to click yes, no, or not sure (oh wait, they did do that).
> 
> If he's an Uber moll, he's definitely trying harder than Karen Stein, so give him a break. He did bother to show up for a personal meeting, even though it was hosted by the very goat that attempted to sniff him out (in SF, CA). That takes some character. It was not easy to face a person that I'd been calling The Sega Rodent with glee. But he was there, and I don't think I was the only mocker present, as the sarcastic goat, and the rude Russkie were also there. So, mock his seeming inability to deal with ambiguity, but realize he is almost definitely not an Uber moll.


He has a break from me. He is like the little engine that could. He just needs to think a little.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Yeah, I know schmucks like him in real life. He is the reason Uber keeps using misleading recruiting tools. They prey on the gullible and foolish.


Don't be so mean. You were new at one time and I am sure you had questions. Be a mentor to the newbies. You taught me a lot, even though you don't realize it.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Have you tried? I am pondering about whether or not I should go for it.


All new drivers should get this in their heads....New Year's Eve is not worth it. Stay home. Enjoy the night with your significant other. IF you do decide to go dancing, or to an event, please take Lyft.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

MaximusMurkimus said:


> Yes. But do pick your spot strategically and don't take every fare with surge if it's not as high as the rest of the area around you.


Yes. In other words: Shut off your app until the city is lit up!


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Richard Clark's Rockin New Year's Eve? Just doesn't have the same fresh beginning, new start holiday spirt.


Maybe they'll develop a Dick Clarkbot. Then American Bandstand will ride again.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Don't be so mean. You were new at one time and I am sure you had questions. Be a mentor to the newbies. You taught me a lot, even though you don't realize it.


Yeah, you are right I guess I just wish he would try to figure things out for himself. I dont mind some questions and I used to answer him straight up but sometimes I swear hes trolling.

That said since some on here have met him in person and hes a genuine guy I will live and let live.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Yeah, you are right I guess I just wish he would try to figure things out for himself. I dont mind some questions and I used to answer him straight up but sometimes I swear hes trolling.
> 
> That said since some on here have met him in person and hes a genuine guy I will live and let live.


Here is a way to look at it. No one on here has met me and I could be perceived as a troll. Just saying...


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Doesn't understand sarcasm, very socially awkward, has a child like innocence.


Uber is a job that requires street smarts, adaptation to situations, and personality adaption to various people in a quick changing setting (not unlike a sales job). Not saying you need to be phony, just know how to read people and converse well, And it helps to have the ability to quickly access a situation and exit it if you deem necessary. (i.e. always have an out).

I have this already, (for example if I'm in a big city, anywhere in the world, I have situational awareness and know my "outs".) I honed it further for Uber by reading these boards on and off for quite a while when starting. (topics like cancel vs acceptance, staging, scams, maximizing earnings to time frame). Really, it's better to read, read, and read - (stories, advice, etc) - and adapt those anecdotes and strategies to future situations than ask banal questions. For example the ADA pet vs therapy animal issue: Via these boards I know exactly how to handle it.

Having an already well rounded life with stories and anecdotes helps too -so you can be on the same level with a passenger. I can talk about anything from urban planning, nice restaurants I like, scuba diving and skiing, to hiking glaciers in Patagonia.

A confidence and assertive (but not threatening or aggressive) attitude goes far as well. I've taken a few 4.6 Type A businessmen who start out with directions or a bit aggressive, but once they see I know my shit (navigation, clean car, good attitude) they slink back a bit knowing I can handle the job, simple as this one is. (like the employee you can trust to handle things versus the guy you have to walk through everything) - if that makes sense.

Having this already will give you a high rating, maximize your earnings, and let you actually enjoy the job.


----------



## Esr (Jul 23, 2016)

ThatUberChick said:


> I worked a couple of hours tonight and got $20 in tips from 3 diff people lol All armenian pax tip on Xmas Eve I guess.


And for the rest of the year they're disgusting.


----------

